# Setting up 70# Minn Kota



## Dennis1022 (Oct 4, 2009)

*I bought a Minn Kota 70# Edge Bow mount 24 volt! Got a great deal on it just over $500 brand new. Well I mounted it on my bow, but the problem I'm having is the motor won't turn. The other thing is that the operation manual show that the batteries have to be set up as, using 2 batteries. Black wire to one battery on the negative and the other cable Red goes to the other battery positive . Now the + battery (1) goes to - (2) battery. I was wondering why would I put a negative cable post to a positive cable post, wouldn't this cause the battery to spark or even blow up in my face? *













Any help would be grateful, Also the manual shows the motor mounting is on a angle. I don't have lot of space and when the motor is up transport position it sits next to the front seat!
Dennis


----------



## russ010 (Oct 4, 2009)

not sure why it won't turn...

but the negative cable connecting the neg on one battery to the postive on the other gives you your 24v. it won't spark on you at all - atleast it never has on my 71# motorguide... Make sure that the wire you use to connect it is atleast 8ga... I like using 4ga, just because it allows more amp flow


----------



## Dennis1022 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Thanks, it just seem to me kind of strange to hook neg to pos. The only thing now to do is figure why it not turning correctly. I seen one thing that they want me to do is make the T/M on a angle and the head will be straight. But my problem is not enough bow front to move! 
Thanks again
Dennis*


----------



## Crappie Stalker (Oct 4, 2009)

Dennis1022 said:


> *Thanks, it just seem to me kind of strange to hook neg to pos. Dennis*


Dennis,
If you think about how batteries are installed in a flashlight might help you. A D-cell battery has 1.5 volts. 2 batteries in series gives the 3 volts that the bulb requires. If you where to lay the batteries on the table like they are installed in the flashlight, one end would be pos. and the other is neg. The point were the 2 touch each other is pos. to neg. 
The jumper wire is putting the 2 deep cycle batteries in series, pos. from one to the neg of the other. You now have your 24 volts you need.
I have never had one spark on me. Just be careful that you do not cross the terminals of the same battery, that would get your attention quick! I would make all the connections to the batteries first before plugging in the motor.That way there is not a load that might spark.
I hope this helps you , Good luck with the new motor!


----------



## Dennis1022 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Thanks, It work great after I had to look over the setup I had when I bought it. Now just to think how the foot peddle works I'll be in business!
Dennis*


----------



## Zum (Oct 4, 2009)

Is this how you have your batteries wired?
You have to take your power off of each seperate battery maybe thats what going on?
I have a hard time trying to read how someone hooks up their wiring,so if you already have it wired like this...sorry in advance.
Do you have use of a multi meter so you can measure the voltage off your batteries?
Are your batteries charged?


----------



## Bugpac (Oct 4, 2009)

does it turn really hard? if so you got the polarity reversed.... the motor is spinning backwards..


----------



## Dennis1022 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Zum: That is the way I have arranged the wires, Thanks anyway, at least you tried like everyone else on the site get good info! As for the turning the motor turns fine, but the foot switch need to be adjusted. So now I'm going to look into more on that. Also I have to make the foot control & mount it on plywood instead of putting holes in the floor of the boat. Is there any video on using foot control trolling motors? 
Thanks everyone 
Dennis*


----------



## Bugpac (Oct 5, 2009)

what needs to be adjusted? so the pedal is center for the orintation of how the motor is clamped? Just set the pedal on the floor dont mount it..


----------



## Zum (Oct 5, 2009)

Are you talking about the power(speed)control on the side of the foot pedal.I suppose if it's turned way down to zero you might not get the prop. to spin.


----------



## Nickk (Oct 5, 2009)

By turning you mean steering right? is something making it bind?


----------



## Dennis1022 (Oct 5, 2009)

*Well, I haven't had it on the water since I bought it! I just got it mounted and now just trying to figure how and what makes it tick!
Here is the photo of the foot control.



No it turns easy but really can't see if it works until I get it on the water! As for the floor it is not carpet and the foot control slides all over the floor!
Dennis*


----------



## Bugpac (Oct 5, 2009)

Does it have rubber feet on the bottom?


----------



## Dennis1022 (Oct 5, 2009)

_No it doesn't have any rubber! But I could get some rubber pads that has adhesive. I didn't think about that Thanks!
Dennis_


----------



## Bugpac (Oct 5, 2009)

I think you will find some rubber feet alone will make a huge difference..


----------



## Dennis1022 (Oct 6, 2009)

*Thank You all and I'll let everyone know what happens!
Dennis*


----------



## Dennis1022 (Oct 8, 2009)

*So far I have to mount it to a piece of plywood and then put a rubber pads on the bottom! I check the foot control and made the adjustment screw half way and made the pedal stand more flatter. I put my foot on it and it turns to the left every time but it won't turn right. This foot pedal don't have left & Right turn just forward and Con/off/Mon on the other side it has dial speed control. On the upper left you see that a push switch and that is all it has! So may be I need to send it back to the factory. I don't want to take it out on the water and not being able to steer the boat and crashing into something, I know I could just tie it done and check on the motor, but I have check the polarity and no kinks in the line? So anymore information would be great!
Dennis*


----------



## Bugpac (Oct 8, 2009)

is this a corded pedal or a cable pedal? No reason it shouldn't turn both directions if it is a cable... Take us a picture please..


----------



## Dennis1022 (Oct 8, 2009)

_*The only photo is on the very first post! It is all covered up with black vinyl and I'm not sure if it is corded or cable! I'm pretty sure it is cable!*_


----------



## Bugpac (Oct 8, 2009)

If you rotate the pedal back and forth the motor doesnt turn?


----------



## Dennis1022 (Oct 8, 2009)

_*Yes it turns very easy to the left and then back to the center!*_

























Here is more photos, Im going to check in the foot pedal maybe something is causing a obstruction!
Dennis


----------



## huntinfool (Oct 8, 2009)

Sounds like when you adjusted the pedal more flat you took out the right adjustment. You have to have the full range of motion on the pedal for it to steer properly. I would try putting it back as you originally had it.


----------



## huntinfool (Oct 8, 2009)

The pedal in your pic shows that your making a right turn. That is as far as you can go. I think because you took out your right turn with the adjusting of the pedal. When you made it flat you moved the front of the pedal down and lost the right turn.


----------



## Dennis1022 (Oct 8, 2009)

*I push down on the heal and the motor turns to the left! I can't get the pedal to sit even between the heal and toe. Every time I have tried to adjust the foot pedal the motor is all the way against the trailer. I know I should take it out and put on the water so I can operate it freely! Maybe I should have kept my transom mount and never should have bought this pain in #@*&# you where!
Just getting fustrated with the whole thing!*


----------



## Bugpac (Oct 8, 2009)

Take the top off and adjust it so the pedal is neutral position and the motor is straight forward, Everytime you spin the head in the mount itself it also causes the motor to turn... My cable runs out the front just because, I had to adjust the pedal accordingly, If i mount it like it is suppose to with the cable straight back, I would have the same problem you have, I dont believe the motor is the probelm, you just have to get it adjusted...


----------



## Bugpac (Oct 8, 2009)

Lower it down in the mount so it is almost touching the ground, maybe it will clear the trailer then so you can play with it a bit...


----------



## Bugpac (Oct 8, 2009)

On a side note, I adjusted mine so it uses the back 2/3 of the motion mostly instaed of the center, was more comfy for me that way, I just have to use the front side mostly to spin it around backwards for reverse...


----------

